
Ask YC: Review my startup, exocloud.com - kylef14
Hi,<p>A few friends and I have been hard at work creating a set of products that help companies take advantage of  cloud computing.  The first of these products is a SaaS Cloud Management Console.  This console allows you to quickly provision, manage, and monitor your virtual cloud resources across both Amazon EC2 and GoGrid.<p>We would love it if you could check it out and give us some feedback.  Our plans are to offer the Management Console as a free service while in BETA and then move it to a Freemium model sometime in the future.<p>To use the ExoCloud Management Console you will need to already have an existing account with Amazon EC2 or GoGrid.  After you signup for ExoCloud, you will be prompted for your cloud provider's credentials.  Once you enter those we will go off and sync all of your information down into our system, including any currently running instances that you may have.<p>If you would like to contact me directly you can do so at kylef@exocloud.com<p>We would love any feedback you may have.<p>Thanks
======
wmf
Long term (i.e. a year from now) these features will be provided for free by
all cloud providers.

Also, this is the same thing that everyone else is working on. Aren't we up to
10 cloud management consoles now?

You're going to have to do better than this.

~~~
kylef14
There are a number of other cloud management consoles currently popping up
including Amazon's own free management console. However, I am only aware of
one other management console that currently supports multiple cloud providers
(RightScale).

We realize though that management consoles are somewhat of a commodity and
therefore there will be a number of options for users to choose from. Our
mission is to try and bridge the enterprise data center and the cloud. The
first step in this process is our SaaS Management Console.

------
siong1987
The screenshots are too small to see anything. Maybe a video tour of all the
features is better.

~~~
clayf
Hi, I'm one of the founders. Great input. We'll work on that. Thanks.

------
spoiledtechie
What about Microsoft Cloud? You guys working on that?

~~~
kylef14
Not currently. We are mainly focusing on more Infrastructure-as-a-Service
offerings where Microsoft's offering is more of a platform that you can
develop for.

However we are planning to support Rackspace's Cloud Servers once they become
available.

